# The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2014)

Well since I've just freshly reopened my scars, I figure it's time to scar some youngins who haven't read this yet!

There's an old creepypasta from the WW era about a boy named Billy going to summercamp. All I can say is, I've been afraid of mouse villagers ever since I read it. Here's the link!

The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing

It's a tad long; 13 chapters, but they're filled with pictures both drawn and ingame. Some people aren't squeamish like me, and some people aren't sensitive like me so it might not bother some. It has *strong language* and *violent/gruesome imagery* as a warning. Fan poster done for it:







So have fun! (Not sure if this is the right place or not since it IS technically from the WW era)


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Apr 7, 2014)

I remember this! Me and my sister laughed at this years ago, haha. We didn't really find it scary.
I thought Penny the mouse was quite creepy, though.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 7, 2014)

I totally forgot about this! I think I only read a couple chapters and meant to keep going but I must of forgot, thanks for posting! ^o~


----------



## jolokia (Apr 7, 2014)

Ha! That's actually what persuaded me to get ACNL in the first place, that and Ruby Quest. 

You cannot imagine my disappointment at finding out that there was actually not a great deal of Lovecraftian horror content in this game. Well, except for gyroids, they are the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 7, 2014)

Meh pretty good not scary but a good read ^~^ now i'm wanting a part two...


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

I read it a month ago. Freaked me out, but not scary. Had some strong language though.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2014)

It was pretty okay, I liked the concept! I wasn't all too scared, though. It had more of that empty atmosphere feeling to it. c:


----------



## Squart (Apr 7, 2014)

Those were the days..

_Penny._


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 7, 2014)

I read this when I first bought my first town. It was decent, but I didn't find that scary.


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 7, 2014)

Scared the crap out of me ^-^


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh I've read this before xD I almost cried from laughing reading it ~ I'm like you though, I still feel a little squeamish about the mouse villagers hehe.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 7, 2014)

Loved this <3 read it years ago


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 7, 2014)

Gasp! I read the whole thing and I did have gyroids in my rooms O.O no wonder I start wearing bunny suit..................O.O omg...did i...?


----------



## Ablaze (Apr 7, 2014)

That was an interesting read. I like it although I do feel chapter 13 was a bit lazily done but the rest of the story? Nicely done.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nicely done. That was very entertaining.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2014)

Ooh I'm so glad people liked it!  Yeah, as I said I'm quite squeamish and unsettled very easily so I bolted at first glimpse of Penny. I'd forgotten her name for so long, and was afraid she was in NL, so I tried to stay away from all mouse villagers because I was too scared of having her in my town. Turns out she's not in the game XP But even so, 2spooky4me haha.

There are some questions left unanswered, but I really do love it even though I'm scared of it, hehe. Glad some new and old faces read it !


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Ooh I'm so glad people liked it!  Yeah, as I said I'm quite squeamish and unsettled very easily so I bolted at first glimpse of Penny. I'd forgotten her name for so long, and was afraid she was in NL, so I tried to stay away from all mouse villagers because I was too scared of having her in my town. Turns out she's not in the game XP But even so, 2spooky4me haha.
> 
> There are some questions left unanswered, but I really do love it even though I'm scared of it, hehe. Glad some new and old faces read it !


The second ending was sad and creepy. I thought Penny was not a real villager?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> The second ending was sad and creepy. I thought Penny was not a real villager?



She's from GC :')

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Penny

The face of death itself.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

read this a long time ago, still gives me the creeps xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

omg I read that it was freaking scary


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> She's from GC :')
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Penny
> 
> The face of death itself.



Oh ****. Glad the Devs did not add her this time.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2014)

jolokia said:


> Ha! That's actually what persuaded me to get ACNL in the first place, that and Ruby Quest.
> 
> You cannot imagine my disappointment at finding out that there was actually not a great deal of Lovecraftian horror content in this game. Well, except for gyroids, they are the stuff of nightmares.



Also thank you for reccommending Ruby Quest! I'll read it _after_ I take a nap this time =v=;;;


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

I swear Penny is evil. Look at her house and catchphrase
Her house is obviously a tortue chamber, while her catchphrase is obviously taunting you. Ska-WEAK!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Oh ****. Glad the Devs did not add her this time.



I worry now about every next installment like "oh god will she be in it" HAHA screams,,

Glad to see more people reading <3 I might read it again after my nap just to torture myself pffggttbt

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> I swear Penny is evil. Look at her house and catchphrase
> Her house is obviously a tortue chamber, while her catchphrase is obviously taunting you. Ska-WEAK!



That might  be why the creator picked her @_@;


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

How could anyone forget the most memorable part of the story when


Spoiler: Spoilers mate, don't read this



when Billy(Protagonist) took back his eye from Penny when he pushed her off the balcony and ripped his eye from penny's eyesocket, then put it back in his own! It was even animated in a video!


----------



## Mayor Storm (Apr 7, 2014)

This is freaky. Not that scary, but definitely freaky. Very clever idea as well.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 7, 2014)

The language seemed out of place since the character was supposed to be what, 8 years old? Otherwise it was kinda creepy.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Bearica said:


> The language seemed out of place since the character was supposed to be what, 8 years old? Otherwise it was kinda creepy.



You don't know what most 8 year olds now say/do, do you? Kinda disappointed in my generation.


----------



## mayor_cris (Apr 7, 2014)

Bearica said:


> The language seemed out of place since the character was supposed to be what, 8 years old? Otherwise it was kinda creepy.



A lot of kids say inappropriate things nowadays, but besides that, this was a retelling of someone looking back on it. Maybe (in story), Billy decided to ~flourish~ it a little.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2014)

read it a long time ago


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2014)

Bearica said:


> The language seemed out of place since the character was supposed to be what, 8 years old? Otherwise it was kinda creepy.



I will agree on that note but I always envisioned the character to be around 12 anyway though it says 8 u3u Or perhaps he learned quite a lot from his parents hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor_cris said:


> A lot of kids say inappropriate things nowadays, but besides that, this was a retelling of someone looking back on it. Maybe (in story), Billy decided to ~flourish~ it a little.



Also, very good point~


----------



## estypest (Apr 7, 2014)

I remember reading this ages ago, fun to reread again. Enjoyed the art style, remembered well the glowing red eyes of Nook ahah.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 7, 2014)

oh god i remember this from when i was a kid, it freaked me out so much
i couldnt play animal crossing the same again after that


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2014)

estypest said:


> I remember reading this ages ago, fun to reread again. Enjoyed the art style, remembered well the glowing red eyes of Nook ahah.



I think the ending chapters with the lots of art was what scared me the most, considering how... Disturbing they're able to make things, ahah. Their art is fantastic.



Gingersnap said:


> oh god i remember this from when i was a kid, it freaked me out so much
> i couldnt play animal crossing the same again after that



I think I shook it off after a while, especially since I forgot Penny's name, but I never forgot some of the core elements like the chilling artwork. I'm pretty sure the art played a major role in it at least for me, in attracting yet terrifying me haha.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 7, 2014)

I remember this story D:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I remember this story D:



That pretty much summed up my reaction when someone mentioned it in another thread and I knew it was time to read it again, HAHA.


----------



## Kit (Apr 7, 2014)

I just read it and loved it


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> That pretty much summed up my reaction when someone mentioned it in another thread and I knew it was time to read it again, HAHA.



Yeah, but I loved that story


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 7, 2014)

Just read it and
 DANG that was disturbing XD


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 10, 2014)

I read this story and honestly it's pretty creepy! I think there is WAY too many swear words in there and it just makes the story sound a bit sill at some times. I think it's great how they managed to even take time getting pictures to go along with the story. I thought the pictures were honestly the best bit. I think someone should read this out on YouTube or something because I think it'd make it more spooky! If anyone knows someone who read the story out I would love to have the link!

8/10 Stars I think because I think it had a good story but the end was a let down for me. Its a good read and I totally recommend it to anyone who doesn't mind scary stories.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 10, 2014)

I remember reading that back in summer 2012 when I started to become an Animal Crossing maniac. It didn't scare me at all, although I did enjoy the great storytelling and usage of in-game screenshots. I've never understood why people call it a Creepypasta considering that most gaming Creepypasta is from the player's point of view (Example: I named my character Billy and Tom Nook started saying weird scary stuff!!) and not the character's (Obviously the case here). I would love to see a Population Growing, City Folk, or New Leaf adaptation, but Population Growing wouldn't work too well with Billy losing his eye, and Penny wouldn't be as mysterious and creepy as she isn't one of those "Forgotten Villagers" at this point (As she was forgotten in Wild World and all future games) which gives her a rather ominous history like "Why was she forgotten?" And New Leaf wouldn't work because it doesn't have that creepy walled-off feeling and is just too cheery, not to mention the characters are too old to look eight years old, so I guess City Folk would be the best to make an adaption out of. Someone get started on that pronto!


----------



## Syd (Apr 23, 2014)

oh i remember this! not scary at all and penny was my fav
j.k i hate u penny


----------



## CR33P (Apr 25, 2014)

this was sooo boring not even scary


----------



## Liseli (Apr 26, 2014)

I couldn't take the narrating seriously ;w;.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, everyone has their own tastes


----------



## bouncybabs (Jun 3, 2014)

Was i really the only who was freaked out by this? Well, i do get scared easily, so..


----------



## jiheishou (Jun 3, 2014)

Lmaoooo I love creepypastas for popular media!


----------

